# For Sale. USED concrete tiles. SE/Central Texas



## camleroutdoor

I have over 4000+ concrete roofing tiles made by MONIER and others. They are USED but in good condition with no cracks or chips. Some of them have some weathering on them but it can easily be pressure washed off. I am asking 2.00 per tile but am willing to go as low as $1.00 a tile depending on how may you want to buy. Contact me with how many you want. I have enough to do the entire roof or for an addition or repair. They are pick up only. No delivery. SE Texas, Houston/Beaumont area. Pm me if you have any questions or you can e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------

